# "Tornado podia ter sido cá"



## *Dave* (5 Ago 2008 às 17:12)

Mais uma noticia...


"_Em França, um tornado fez três mortos e deixou um rasto de destruição. Na Alemanha e Holanda também fez estragos. Mas não se pode dizer que o fenómeno esteja a aumentar
Três pessoas morreram e nove ficaram feridas no norte de França após a passagem de um violento tornado que ontem destruiu casas, levantou telhados e atirou ao chão árvores e postes de electricidade. Um fenómeno que não é tão frequente nem grave na Europa como nos Estados Unidos, onde se registam 800 a mil anualmente, mas que podia ter ocorrido em Portugal, pois as condições sinópticas que o desencadearam são semelhantes às dos tornados registados em solo português.

Cá os tornados ocorrem em média uma a duas vezes por ano, têm intensidade baixa (em média são de grau F0 F1 e F2, numa escala até F5), mas por vezes também fazem estragos e vítimas. Como em 1954, em Castelo Branco, quando morreram 5 pessoas e 200 ficaram feridas. Ou em Alcanena, em Abril, quando foram destruídas 15 fábricas e se registaram sete feridos.

Apesar das imagens de destruição captadas pelos videoamadores, e depois reproduzidas nas televisões, darem a sensação de que este fenómeno tem aumentado nos últimos anos, os dados científicos não permitem chegar a tais conclusões. "Não podemos dizer que há mais tornados nem que são mais violentos, mas apenas que estes têm maior visibilidade", explicou ao DN Paulo Pinto, do Instituto de Meteorologia. Isto porque o tornado não é captado por meios observacionais - não há estações em todo o lado - mas apenas se conhece através de relatos.

"Não se sabe se o aumento da frequência observada deste tipo de fenómenos corresponde a uma maior ocorrência natural", esclarece. Paulo Pinto diz ainda que apesar de estar a ser estudada, não é possível estabelecer uma relação entre a ocorrência destes fenómenos e as alterações climáticas.

Como os tornados são desencadeados por situações sinópticas (relativamente bem conhecidas) mas também por ingredientes de mais difícil percepção (como o perfil local do vento), a sua previsão é quase impossível. E o alerta é sempre pouco eficaz pois, da sua formação até tocar o solo, distam uns escassos 15 minutos. A intensidade do vento é enorme e a rajada por três segundos pode chegar a 322 quilómetros/hora. Igualmente graves são os danos colaterais._"​
Fonte: http://dn.sapo.pt/2008/08/05/ciencia/tornado_podia_sido_ca.html

Mais informação acerca do tornado de Castelo Branco (F3): http://forums.infoclimat.fr/lofiversion/index.php/t19211.html


Peço-vos a opinião, pois ainda não entendo muito disto..., acham mesmo que poderia ter acontecido cá?


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Ago 2008 às 17:31)

Essa noticia é simplesmente mais bla bla dos senhores do CO2  como estão colados ao modelos futuristas e não conhecem o passado, afirmam, claro está, que os tornados irão aumentar  já quanto a nevões ninguém fala de tal quando ocorrem, fico tudo  porque só cerca de 3.2 pessoas é que sabem do assunto e que a tendência poderá ser o seu aumento de frequência e veracidade.


----------



## *Dave* (5 Ago 2008 às 17:36)

Fiquei interessado e decidi procurar mais sobre o tornado F3 que passou em Castelo Branco em Novembro de 1954.
No site dos bombeiros de Portugal, encontrei estes excertos com relatos incríveis:



> Do conhecimento histórico que se tem do fenómeno em Portugal continental, o tornado que maior impacte causou no decorrer do último século foi o registado em Castelo Branco, no ano de 1954.
> 
> O relato que a seguir se apresenta é uma simples compilação do que alguma imprensa reportou em relação ao incidente de Castelo Branco e que, de algum modo, ilustra o poder de destruição que um fenómeno desta natureza pode exercer:
> 
> ...



Fonte :http://www.bombeiros-portugal.net/post-1026.html


----------



## Vince (5 Ago 2008 às 17:47)

Mário Barros disse:


> Essa noticia é simplesmente mais bla bla dos senhores do CO2  como estão colados ao modelos futuristas e não conhecem o passado, afirmam, claro está, que os tornados irão aumentar  já quanto a nevões ninguém fala de tal quando ocorrem, fico tudo  porque só cerca de 3.2 pessoas é que sabem do assunto e que a tendência poderá ser o seu aumento de frequência e veracidade.



Ó Mário, acho que tu realmente nunca chegas a ler as coisas tal a pressa de responder 
Então o sr. do IM está praticamente a dizer aquilo que tu e o PSM ontem disseram e muito bem ao Frank e tu estás a mandar vir  Se dissessem na notícia que era por causa das alterações climáticas já ficarias contente ? 
Esta é uma excelente peça jornalística, esclarecedora e correcta, fossem todas assim...
O que se passou em França podia ser perfeitamente cá, também os temos e um dia algum acabará por entrar numa zona mais urbana como aconteceu em 1954 em Castelo Branco.



*Dave* disse:


> Fiquei interessado e decidi procurar mais sobre o tornado F3 que passou em Castelo Branco em Novembro de 1954.
> No site dos bombeiros de Portugal, encontrei estes excertos com relatos incríveis:



Dave, isso tudo e muito mais está no tópico dos Tornados em Portugal, inclusive fotografias da época que o Remy arranjou.


----------



## *Dave* (5 Ago 2008 às 19:15)

Vince disse:


> Dave, isso tudo e muito mais está no tópico dos Tornados em Portugal, inclusive fotografias da época que o Remy arranjou.



OK. Desconhecia o tópico.
Obrigado.


Abraço


----------



## rozzo (6 Ago 2008 às 16:52)

sim o artigo está bastante esclarecedor sem ser demasiado técnico.
o dr Paulo Pinto (com quem tambem tive o prazer de aprender bastante no IM) é  bastante comunicativo e sabe explicar-se de forma didactica, dai dizer as coisas como disse, pena que grande parte das pessoas do IM e outras instituiçoes muitas vezes nao tenham esse cuidado ou rigor, talvez por falta de pratica nao sei, e que depois deixem que as suas palavras sejam distorcidas pelos media, acabando o prejuizo e a "má fama" por cair em cima deles próprios no fim!!

quanto à possibilidade em Portugal, lá está, se há o registo desse em castelo Branco, então é 1 evidência, que embora muito raro um tornado dessa intensidade em Portugal, eles ocorrem..
Claro que sendo a área de França muito maior, há mais chances de um em território francês, mas mesmo fazendo a probabilidade num determinado ponto do  país, acho que será talvez maior em França? aqui já estou a especular, mas parece-me que mesmo assim em França a capacidade de grandes MSC's organizados para tornados mais intensos seja algo maior que sobre territorio portugues..


----------



## Vince (7 Ago 2008 às 09:12)

rozzo disse:


> quanto à possibilidade em Portugal, lá está, se há o registo desse em castelo Branco, então é 1 evidência, que embora muito raro um tornado dessa intensidade em Portugal, eles ocorrem..



Sim, eu quando disse que podia perfeitamente ser em Portugal quis dizer que nós também temos Tornados como todos sabemos mas que os que temos tido não tem entrado em zonas fortemente urbanizadas. O tornado F3 de 9 de Abril deste ano só por muita sorte não provocou vitimas afectando apenas pequenas instalações fabris. Se por acaso entrasse por um bairro residencial como este de França, os estragos e impactos humanos podiam ser mais significativos. Foi isso que sucedeu em Castelo Branco em 1954.

Dá uma olhadela neste video que coloquei do trajecto por uma área residencial do Tornado francês:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/europa...-franca-3-agosto-2008-a-2439-2.html#post80435




rozzo disse:


> Claro que sendo a área de França muito maior, há mais chances de um em território francês, mas mesmo fazendo a probabilidade num determinado ponto do  país, acho que será talvez maior em França? aqui já estou a especular, mas parece-me que mesmo assim em França a capacidade de grandes MSC's organizados para tornados mais intensos seja algo maior que sobre territorio portugues..



Sim, em França há melhores condições, mas curiosamente este tornado não foi um tornado clássico de um SCM. Foi um Tornado com uma génese muito específica associado a uma frente e a uma conjugação de muitos outros factores. Imensa gente está a estudar o que se passou, estão a fazer-se simulações em modelos, etc, pois o tornado não foi muito vulgar e teve uma intensidade muito pouco habitual neste tipo de génese. Foi um tornado de vida  curta mas muito intenso. No video acima indicado vê-se bem como poucos metros após o touchdown ele desfez por completo uma casa, isto de certeza que foi um raro F4.


----------



## rozzo (7 Ago 2008 às 11:05)

por acaso não sabia que nao estava num MSC 
é raro mesmo entao, a dobrar!
e sim pelas imagens foi de facto muito muito forte, mais parece daquelas imagens típicas dos EUA. 
boa parte dos tornados que se têem reportado em POrtugal também penso que não teêm sido em grandes MCS, alguns até aparecem em sistemas aparentemente "inofensivos".. mas lá está, estamos a falar de tornados pouco importantes.. não como estes


----------

